
4 things I want to see in Python 4.0 - tonybaloney
https://hackernoon.com/4-things-i-want-to-see-in-python-4-0-85b853e86a88?source=linkShare-ec39004dd57f-1488340971
======
gigatexal
I'd like to see a defacto GUI library for python that is better than Tkinter
like the beeware folks are working on.

